# HOLY WHAAAAA----Ticks



## skidz (May 10, 2007)

I just got back from the E/UP. I have been hunting and visiting the E/UP for the last 15 years and I have owned a hunting camp for 11 of them.

During that time, I have seen 5-10 ticks in all of those years. This year, I went to disc up a clover field for planting and I picked off 13 ticks after working the fiel for 30 minutes. I ended up picking 50-60 ticks during our 2 1/2 days at camp.

Does anyone know why they are so bad this year? What makes them increase in numbers in such a short time. How do I control them??????


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Its just one of those years, seems like every ten years they are really bad. I'm sure this heat has alot to do with it. They were bad in the central U P and northern lower 2 weeks ago. I've worked ground down here in southern Mi and had the tractor and myself covered with woodticks. Nasty little mothers. :yikes:


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

skidz said:


> How do I control them??????


Get you some Guinea Hens - they'll eat their weight in them every day 

ferg....


----------



## upstraightshot (Jan 18, 2004)

Amen to the guinea hens I have had any where from 2 to 6 for the last 8 years running around my yard and they do a great job, no ticks at all but if you wander to far into the tall grass holy waaa is right. I walked 100 yds into one of my cameras the other day and had 14 on me.


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

Just got back from eup myself. My brother and I had dozens of them on us over the course of 1 weekend. They are really bad this year!! You guys are right..about every 10 years or so.

Speaking of the guinea hens, we saw 2 by highway 2 that were seemingly wild. Is there a big population of wild hens? We have been there since 88 and have never seen them before.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Had about 10 of them on me over the long weekend. Cut some grass, till up some dirt, kick up dust, that's all it takes. I routinely check myself from head to toe before I go to bed to make sure I have no hitch hikers. That's the worst when you feel them crawling on you in bed.


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

Yep they are VERY bad 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=186507


----------



## badger (Mar 9, 2005)

Still beat being at work didn't it Skidz??


----------



## nitemoves (Mar 2, 2007)

Nothing worse than finding one on yourself then you feel like you have them all over.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I've had at least 200 on me this year. Maybe even 500. Honestly! I think it is because it's so dry. Walmart in the Soo pretty much sells out of all the tick stuff everyday including dog collars and shampoos.

Luckily they are all wood ticks! I still haven't seen a deer tick!

Where's your camp at skidz?


----------

